# the elephant in the living room



## Rhetoric (Nov 3, 2011)

How many of you have seen this? What did you think?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 3, 2011)

_I haven't seen the movie but I'm kind of on the fence about the subject. Certain animals should not be held in captivity, even Zoos, Rescues, Shows and Sanctuaries should be held to higher standards. 

My sister and I were watching one of the shows on AP about Chimpanzees in captivity and she asked if I would ever have anything like that and how do people get'em. I told her I wouldn't keep anything that could kill me but then I thought about it,... "well,.. excpet for a Komodo ". If I had the money and space I would seriously consider it.

It can and has been done properly for years but when people are involved there's always some one willing and trying to cut corners to achieve what they want at any cost. Which casts a bad light on everyone in the hobby. At the same time most people think that them and their animals are different, they can do no wrong if raised properly regardless of their genetics and the fact that they're wild animals. But people are the same way with their own kids. _


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 3, 2011)

It made me kinda sad. I felt bad for the animals that had to be put down and the one who died because people are ignorant and think these things are pets. There was a scene where the guy went to a reptile expo and they had a puff adder for sale, a kid walking around carrying a gator or croc, I don't remember which.
The animals in the documentary were absolutely beautiful but IMO people do not have any business owning the majority of them.
I agree some animals shouldn't be kept in zoos, sanctuaries, etc. I also think that states should be more strict about permits and laws that relate to ownership of them. I know it would probably be hard to say one animal should be a pet and another shouldn't. I wouldn't mind trying to get a permit for any animals I may have in the future.


----------

